
Warren Buffett Buys 5.41M Shares of $AAPL - shawndumas
http://www.macobserver.com/columns-opinions/editorial/warren-buffett-buys-5-41-million-shares-aapl/
======
tim333
Warren Buffett probably didn't buy the AAPL -
[http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/05/16/berkshire-
bought-a...](http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/05/16/berkshire-bought-apple-
but-warren-buffett-didnt/)

